# Aqueon ad



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

What is this Mbuna in this ad? :-?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The only thing I can figure is that it is Metriaclima barlowi with a bit of photoshop to darken the fins:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Kinda just looks like an estherae to me?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Or maybe Metriaclima aurora yellow same story:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

etcbrown said:


>


ooooooo.... ahhhhhhh
I do likes dat fishy!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> etcbrown said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Get your 180g going and you can get 'em!!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

alicem said:


> Get your 180g going and you can get 'em!!


  I'm already working on it more than SWMBO likes!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

SinisterKisses said:


> Kinda just looks like an estherae to me?


I would agree. The fins are a bit dark, but like was mentioned - I think its from the photoshopin' done to it.

I highly doubt it is the _M. barlowi_ or _M. aurora_ - as the colors aren't right.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, the body shape is even estherae.

The fins probably aren't photoshopped darker, they're probably just cut out from a photo and put on a white background, so the black b/g of the tank was showing through them.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

dielikemoviestars said:


> The fins probably aren't photoshopped darker, they're probably just cut out from a photo and put on a white background, so the black b/g of the tank was showing through them.


That's a good thought.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It doesn't like exactly like anything, don't know what they did to that photo.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> SinisterKisses said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda just looks like an estherae to me?
> ...


 The fish in the add really doesn't look exactly like anything I know of. And I do agree that the fins could be darker as a result of cutting it out of a photo with a dark background.

So it if isn't photoshopped there are only a couple of non-hybridized non-tropheops mbuna that are yellow on yellow stripes M. estherae isn't one of them but M. barlowi is and M. aurora "yellow" is close.


----------

